# Monster rebuild headache!



## kev mac (11/5/15)

I recently purchased a Monster Cloud RDA and I would love to know what kind of drugs the guys that designed this were on? It's built like a tank and when you do get a build on it the performance is good but the deck is ridiculous! Anyone but me own one of these monster ball breakers? If you pride your coiling skills I daresay you'll be challenged.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jakey (11/5/15)

Take a pic of the deck buddy


----------



## zadiac (11/5/15)

It always amuses me, the stupidity of some of the rda designers. 
You build an RDA for quad coil builds, but then put only airflow for dual coil builds, like this monster cloud rda.
At least the 454 Big Block has 4 air holes, one for each coil and fully adjustable to 2.
To be honest, if I had one of these monster cloud rda's (never would've bought one anyway) it would have been in ghe gorge a long time ago.....lol.
Good luck with yours buddy

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## JW Flynn (11/5/15)

did a google search, and damn, I could not believe what I saw..this is a crap deck dude... if you eventually do get something built on there it should probably not taste all that bad, nice and small chamber, conical top cap, so yeah, but this is definitely not for monster clouds, lol, the name of the device does not convert into reality, hehe... well I cant see how it would...

Any-case, here is a vid where a guy build something on that deck, perhaps give it a try, unfortunately he ran into some copyright issues with something in the sound and they muted the entire video.. so just check what he does to get an idea for yourself...



good luck with this one man


----------



## kev mac (11/5/15)

Jakey said:


> Take a pic of the deck buddy


Having a small problem w/ my camera, but I'll sort it out and get you some pics asap.Thanks for the video, it helps but that dude has skills, more than I do any way. I got a dual on mine at .31 and I have to say clouds o.k.,flavor, darn good.I think it was worth the ten bucks.


----------



## kev mac (12/5/15)

Guess I'm a glutton for punishment! Seriously, if you're patient the flavor is the reward, but I agree why on earth would you choose to design this way? Must be some serious bud in Malaysia! Lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

